# How long after spay surgery until you let your dog run off leash?



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

Maya was spayed two weeks ago and is dying to run off leash. Our vet said not until the imcision is completely flesh colored, which it isn't yet. But i've also heard others saying they let their dog run off leash 10 days later. How long until you let your pup play off-leash without any problem? If it caused complications, please post that too!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Maybe I'm over cautious, but I've never let any female dog run off leash two weeks after surgery. I think I've waited until after a month. That's abdominal surgery they've had.
Male dogs I let loose after two weeks, if all is well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think dogs have a pretty good sense of what they can and can't do so I voted 1 week. I know my previous female was running and jumping within a week.


----------

